# TwinCAT System Manager



## -ASDF- (4 November 2011)

Moin Forum,

Ich habe hier eine CX5020, ein PM und eine 8-fach I/O Karte (EL1859).
Leider raff ich die Hardwareconfig nich so ganz...
Ich bin per Ethernet verbunden und habe auch die Verbindung in den E/A-Geräten (Gerät 1 (RT1-Ethernet)). Das Programm hab ich auch eingelesen.
 Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht wie ich jetzt noch diese Digital I/O Karte einfüge... Ich muss ja die I/Os aus meinem Programm mit der Hardware irgendwie Verknüpfen.


----------



## mazoellner (4 November 2011)

Morgen,

Schau mal hier: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...mManager/Basics/TcSysMgr_Common_Intro.htm&id=
Generell ist das infosys Packet durchaus zu empfehlen.
Kurzform ist: Einfach auf die Variable im SPS Abbild klicken, "Verknüpfen mit" und dann die entsprechende IO Varaible auswählen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## -ASDF- (4 November 2011)

Ja das ist mir schon klar aber ich kann die Variablen halt mit nix Verknüpfen weil ich die Karte ja nicht in den E/A Geräten habe... ich find sie dort auch nicht wenn ich "Box Anfügen" mache. Brauch ich da wie bei Siemens die entsprechende GSD Datei ? und muss ich das PM auch auflisten ?


----------



## mazoellner (4 November 2011)

Servus,
als erstes brauchst du ein Gerät. Also von dem auf die Hardware zugegriffen werden soll, in deinem Fall wohl Ethercat. Dann kannst du die entsprechende Klemme anfügen, oder automatisch nach erkannten Boxen suchen lassen. Das ist an dieser Stelle etwas seltsam, da der E-Bus eigentlich auch ein Ethercat Bus ist.
Im Detail:
-Zielsystem wählen
-Konfig Modus
-Suchen nach Geräten (ist so ein Zauberstab)
-Dann sollte er ein Ethercat Device finden
-Dann fragt er ob er nach neuen Boxen suchen soll -> Ja
-Und schon sollte er deine Klemme gefunden haben

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## -ASDF- (4 November 2011)

Ok, soweit hab ich es jetzt aber wenn ich die Config nun aktivieren will kommt eine Fehlermeldung "Failed to connect to network adapter!"


----------



## mazoellner (4 November 2011)

Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Netzwerkanschluss des CX für die Programmierschnittstelle und der Adapter des E-Bus in dem selben IP Segment liegen. Das mag er normalerweise nicht. Also einfach die IP der Adapter mal kontrollieren. Ansonsten Konfig immer erst erzeugen -> prüfen -> einspielen. Sollte eigentlich automatisch gemacht werden, hatte aber da auch schon mal diverse Probleme mit.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## -ASDF- (4 November 2011)

hmm Also bei dem Adapter steht als IP 0.0.0.0


----------



## mazoellner (4 November 2011)

Also wenn ich mich nicht täusche sollte dort eine IP eingetragen sein. Im normalfall würde ich irgendeine aus dem 10.x.x.x Segment verwenden. Oder du gehst über Suchen, kompatible Geräte anzeigen und schaust ob dann eine IP automatisch zugewiesen wird.

Gruß


----------



## -ASDF- (4 November 2011)

So nun geht die CPU zwar auf RUN aber die I/Os werden iwie nicht erkannt dh. wenn ich den Taster drück leuchtet zwar bei der Karte die LED aber Online beim Status ändert sich nix... wenn ich die Ausgänge auf 1 setz passiert auch nix...


----------



## mazoellner (4 November 2011)

Ok. Sind die Variablen verknüpft? Läuft mindestens ein Task. Ist auf der CPU ein Programm eingespielt? Ändert sich der Status direkt unter der E/A Karte? Also bei den Inputs? Und ist der Strom ausreichend für den Aufbau? Sollte aber geschätzt genügen. Vielleicht würde es helfen die Hardware Konfig hier anzuhängen

Gruß


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Also Programm ist eingespielt, die Variablen sind Verknüpft und als Hardware habe ich wie gesagt nur 1 Taster + 1 LED als Ausgang. Wenn ich den Taster betätige brennt die LED in der Karte aber mein Ausgang wird nicht angesteuert und beim Online beobachten im System Manager verändert sich auch nix (also kein 1 Signal).

EDIT: Wenn ich im Programm den Ausgang bzw. Eingang auf True setz, seh ich dass 1 Signal auch Online im System Manager.


----------



## mazoellner (7 November 2011)

Also bei dem Status an der E/A Karte wird auch der Eingang nicht angezeigt? Die 24V für die Ausgänge sind angeschlossen?


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Verdrahtung passt. Der Eingang wird nur angezeigt wenn ich den Taster betätige wenn ich den Eingang im Programm force zeigt die Karte jedoch nichts an.


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von der Hardware conf.


----------



## mazoellner (7 November 2011)

-ASDF- schrieb:


> ... wenn ich den Eingang im Programm force zeigt die Karte jedoch nichts an.



Wenn ich mich recht errinnere, dann zeigt die Karte aber auch nichts an wenn der Eingang im Programm geforced wird. Warum auch? Versuch doch einfach mal eine Drahtbrücke von einem Ausgang auf den Eingang und schau ob das entsprechend funktioniert. Manchmal bietet es sich an, einfach einen Blinktakt auf den Ausgang zu legen, um zu sehen ob das Programm die Hardware korrekt ansprechen kann.


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Naja ich hab eine Dauer 1 auf den Ausgang geschaltet aber die LED will einfach nicht leuchten 
Ich bin langsam echt am Verzweifeln... Irgendwas überseh ich doch bei dem ganzen Zeug.


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Achja was mir grad auffällt immer wenn ich in den Config Modus wechseln will kommt diese Meldung, vllt hilft das ja weiter:


----------



## mazoellner (7 November 2011)

Ok, also dann nochmal  Die Dauer 1 für den Ausgang, ist die im System Manager sichtbar? Also bei den SPS-Variablen? Und wenn ja dann auch bei den Klemmenvariablen? Was mir noch als mögliche Ursache einfällt, ist ein Bootprojekt auf dem CX erzeugt und ist dieses dann auch gestartet?

Ansonsten fällt mir langsam auch nichts mehr ein.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Ja die 1 ist im System Manager zu sehen. Was soll denn diese Bootprojekt sein ?


----------



## mazoellner (7 November 2011)

Das Bootprojekt wird in der PLC Software erstellt und ist im Prinzip das Projekt, das der Controller beim Hochfahren lädt. Sollte man öfters mal erstellen, sonst wundert man sich das der Controller nichts mehr macht.

Steht denn die Klemme im Op- Modus nachdem der Controller auf run steht?


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Hier noch ein Screen von der Dauer 1 im System Manager + Programm:


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Klemme steht auf Init ...

 EDIT: Beim Verhalten ist jedoch als "Final State" OP drin. Und wenn ich bei "State Machine" OP klick kommt ne Fehlermeldung


----------



## mazoellner (7 November 2011)

Dann scheint das Problem in der nicht vollständigen Initialisierung der Klemme zu liegen. Die sollte eigentlich in den OP State gehen. Aus dem voherigen Screenshot konnte ich erkennen, das das Ethercat Gerät keine IP Adresse hat. Trag doch hier bitte einmal einen Wert ein, aber aus einem anderem Segment, also z.B. 10.0.0.30 oder etwas derartiges. Sollte es dann immer noch nicht gehn, dann wäre wohl eine vollständige Hardware Konfig als Upload hier sinnvoll.


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Ja und wie änder ich die IP ? Wenn ich die IP bei der System Config änder seh ich es das Gerät ja nicht mehr...

EDIT: Ok habs gecheckt^^ jetzt steht da 10.0.0.30 drin aber geändert hat sich nichts


----------



## mazoellner (7 November 2011)

Der CX hat mindestens 2 Netzwerkschnittstellen. Eine "interne" für den E-Bus und eine "programmier" Schnittstelle. Darum sollte er z.B. auch beim Automatischem Suchen im Konfig Modus einmal ein RT-Ethernet und ein Ethercat- Gerät finden. Ich habe hier einen CX9010 vor mir, also einen von der ganz kleinen Sorte und sogar bei dem ist es so.


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Ich finde 2 Schnittstellen aber die sehen so ziemlich identisch aus


----------



## mazoellner (7 November 2011)

Eine sollte aber derzeit schon eine IP Zugewiesen bekommen haben, sonst würde man nicht auf das Gerät zugreifen können, da ja in irgendeiner Art und Weise eine Adress Auflösung ausgeführt werden muss. Wenn das alles nichts weiter hilft, dann würde ich wohl zu dem Beckhoff Support raten, die sind normalerweise ganz ok.

PS: Eine Rückmeldung warum es dann nicht gegangen ist wäre schön.
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Ich habe bei der CX ja 2 Schnittstellen fürs Ethernet (X00 und X01) ist es egal welche ich nehm ? Es geht bei mir nur wenn ich das Lan-Kabel in die X00 stecke.
Wenn ich es in die X01 steck dann find ich die CX nicht mehr.


----------



## mazoellner (7 November 2011)

Das könnte so sein, da im normalfall nur ein Port auf DHCP steht. Aber außer dem Tip mit den IP Adressen kann ich leider auch nichts mehr dazu sagen. Das richtige Bussystem ist vorhanden oder? Also sicher E-Bus? Lässt sich hier: http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?embedded_pc/cx5010_cx5020.htm herausfinden.


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Cx 5020-0112


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

So neuer Tiefpunkt erreicht. Jetzt kann ich nich mal mehr die System Config richtig einstellen... Es geht halt einfach nicht keine Ahnung.
So langsam kotzt mich dieses Beckhoff Geraffel ziemlich an.


----------



## -ASDF- (7 November 2011)

Dieser System Manager läuft so unstabil... da macht man mal was falsches und schon "Keine Rückmeldung"... vllt liegts ja auch einfach an Windows 7.
Naja zurück zum Thema ich komm nicht mehr in den Config/Run Mode (Timeout).


----------

